# custom paint jobs



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn't know where else to post this, Is it possible to see some custom paint jobs? I am not too excited with the flamboyant paint that is on my board, I don't want to stick out even more than I already do as a beginner!! Could this be a new thread? 

-Rickenfan.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

By "is it possible to see some custom paint jobs" do u mean is it possible to do a custom paint job. Honestly I don't know, but I've never seen one before and doubt that it can be done cheaply.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

vinyl board sticker/cover


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

What you need to do is sand the topsheet of the board so it has a rough surface, get all the lacquer off. Then lay down a basecoat of white paint or whatever, use spray paint as its not thick. Do your graphic the lay down a few coats of lacquer to seal it in. 

It's not difficult to do but not many people do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Burton will do custom paint jobs on select boards.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Spend your time not looking like a noob and less about what you look like ..

If your pulling 360's in front of people with a purple board you are still > them.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

PopN said:


> I think Burton will do custom paint jobs on select boards.


series13 is a ripoff.... I'm not dropping a G on a custom x.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowboards are allowed to be ugly ! I was feeling self-conscious about taking my Ugly Stick (2005 Burton Dominant with zebra topsheet and fluoro pink/blue base) out for the first time, but it wasn't half as obnoxious as lots of other boards out there. If you just want a custom paint job, hey, that's cool too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only ever seen one "custom" board and it was a friend of mine's who stripped the top sheet and painted it white(as said above), then he took colored pencils to it and made some really cool almost tye-dye looking waves along the entire board(he's more of a surfer than a snowboarder). He then clear coated it. It was really sweet and he was in a lot of art programs at the time and the board won 2nd place at a county art fair. After winning, the top 3 are offered the chance to auction their art pieces for charity. He ended up pulling $200 and the guy who bought it said he was going to hang it up in his house. The board was originally an old Airwalk board. Sorry I don't have pics, but it was pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Its really cool with custom graphics. A unique board that stands out! I've just started working on one of my boards, it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Spend your time not looking like a noob and less about what you look like ..
> 
> If your pulling 360's in front of people with a purple board you are still > them.


purple is the steeziest color ever invented...

my bike is frickin purple...

guess what color my girlfriend wears most often? 

yep, purple :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

purple is the new pink!
pink rocks btw


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

i agree, purple is the shit. Purple is the colour of Kings. I rock the purple toque and one of my pairs of goggles are purple. I'd commit murder to get a purple snowboard.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Back when I was a kid, you'd get beat up for wearing pink or purple.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well see, in the right setting, no self-respecting man will beat you up for wearing purple. For example, I have a Jimi Hendrix shirt that's mostly white, but it's got a fair bit of purple on it, too. So again, if you have a flaming purple board and you can outride everyone on the mountain, you're solid.


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

One of my boards is custom / hand made and I chose an orange with silver glitter flame paint job.... rides like a dream too


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice!! that looks pretty slick!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is mine 
What it looked like when i got it, free old rental board 








When I was done with it


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

dude that VW one is so nice

I want one with a giant girl being decapitated by a penis sword


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> dude that VW one is so nice
> 
> I want one with a giant girl being decapitated by a penis sword


lol thanks, the paint has held up quite well too which i was suprised. I painted it last semester for a project in my automotive paint elective class. The only places it has chipped was right by the edges where i carve alot


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> lol thanks, the paint has held up quite well too which i was suprised. I painted it last semester for a project in my automotive paint elective class. The only places it has chipped was right by the edges where i carve alot


ahhh i forgot about your board...

there must be a way to keep the edges from chipping in the way that the stock paint does :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Rocan said:


> ahhh i forgot about your board...
> 
> there must be a way to keep the edges from chipping in the way that the stock paint does :dunno:


Yea im not sure what I could have used to prevent the side chipping. if anyone has suggestions Ill use it on the next board I paint


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

hockeystar17mnj said:


> Yea im not sure what I could have used to prevent the side chipping. if anyone has suggestions Ill use it on the next board I paint


clear car bra...

or clear tape on the edges... same stuff..

i use it on my bike so my chain doesnt scratch up my chainstay. 


works like a charm and hardly noticable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Rocan said:


> clear car bra...
> 
> or clear tape on the edges... same stuff..
> 
> ...


If you can, try to get the 3m brand. It's much more durable than other brands.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have friends in the bodyshop industry that have painted their own boards because of chips/scratches or whatever. If you do have it done, just make sure it's prepped properly, and that they add some flex agent.


----------

